# Wyndham & Norwegian Cruise Line partnership?



## adriane2656 (Dec 13, 2017)

I attended a timeshare meeting a few months ago & in the 'update' they stated that Wyndham had signed an "exclusive" contract w/ Norwegian Cruise Line to be partners.  Supposedly it it supposed to be easier & cheaper (fewer points) to use Wyndham points towards a cruise w/ Norwegian.
Anyone know any information about this?


----------



## erniecrews (Dec 13, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> I attended a timeshare meeting a few months ago & in the 'update' they stated that Wyndham had signed an "exclusive" contract w/ Norwegian Cruise Line to be partners.  Supposedly it it supposed to be easier & cheaper (fewer points) to use Wyndham points towards a cruise w/ Norwegian.
> Anyone know any information about this?


try this link.
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/...ions/cw-travel-options/cruising-cw-plus.page?


----------



## erniecrews (Dec 13, 2017)

erniecrews said:


> try this link.
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/...ions/cw-travel-options/cruising-cw-plus.page?




Benefits - only at Wyndham  -  explore travel options  -  scroll to Cruising with Club Wyndham Plus - select the link "cruising with Club Wyndham plus" and you be there.

hope this helps.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 13, 2017)

I am not an owner (yet).  Any chance you can summarize? Or copy & paste?


----------



## Avislo (Dec 13, 2017)

"Cruise Partners – Gain access to some of the most sought-after destinations in the world with Norwegian Cruise Line®, the Exclusive Cruise Provider for PlusPartners. Enjoy exclusive Wyndham Onboard Owner Benefits such as: priority tender tickets and disembarkation, 2-for-1 dining one night in an alternative restaurant of your choice, 15% off shore excursions, invitation to a “VIP” party for all CLUB WYNDHAM owners, concierge service and a special in-room gift upon arrival [which includes Villa Sandi Prosecco Brut, chocolate-covered strawberries and a welcome letter from the hotel director (subject to change)]."


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wowee!  Aren't they generous! 
Can someone advise me how Wyndham points convert to a cruise?  Does it have to go thru RCI?  And is it just Norwegian cruise line, or are there other cruise lines also?


----------



## Avislo (Dec 13, 2017)

I have access to these programs but do not use them.  Maybe someone that uses these programs can help out.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 13, 2017)

page 308

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## erniecrews (Dec 13, 2017)

Points required are per person based on double occupancy. Where available, third and fourth persons may be added in the same cabin for additional points.
Cabin accommodations, ocean transport, all meals on board and ship entertainment are included in the quoted rates.
One Reservation Transaction will be charged for each cruise.
Cancellations may be subject to penalties in accordance with the cruise line selected.
Reservations are subject to change and availability and may exclude holidays and special sailings.
Days of the week, dates, itineraries and ships are all subject to change without notice.
Borrowing points is not an option for this travel feature.
Any type of modification or cancellation to the package will need to be processed with a CLUB WYNDHAM Travel Representative at 800-732-0203.
Points may be rented for cruises 3 months or less from the sailing date at the rate of $10 per 1,000 points.
Members are responsible for transportation to the cruise departure location, and additional charges, government fees, beverages which are not part of the regular menu, express mail charges and other ancillary items not mentioned as “included.” A credit card may be necessary for these expenses.
Add-on features may be available and reserved by the cruise specialist for additional costs.
3-NIGHT BAHAMAS
*Ship: Norwegian Sky* *Sailing from: Miami* *Ports of Call: Nassau & Great Stirrup Cay*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 167,000 193,000
Value 124,000 130,000
7-NIGHT BAHAMAS & FLORIDA
*Ship: Norwegian Breakaway* *Sailing from: New York* *Ports of Call: Orlando, Great Stirrup Cay & Nassau*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 404,000 511, 000
Value 255,000 329,000
7-NIGHT EASTERN CARIBBEAN
*Ship: Norwegian Escape* *Sailing from: Miami* *Ports of Call: St. Thomas, Tortola & Nassau*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 362,000 481, 000
Value 300,000 362,000
7-NIGHT ALASKA
*Ship: Norwegian Jewel* *Sailing from: Seattle* *Ports of Call: Ketchikan, Junea, Skagway & Victoria*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 393,000 459,000
Value 277,000 345,000
7-NIGHT HAWAI’I
*Ship: Norwegian Pride of America* *Sailing from: Honolulu* *Ports of Call: Kahului (Maui), Hilo (Hawai’i), Kona (Hawai’i) & Nawiliwili*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 682,000 745,000
Value 567,000 611,000
7-NIGHT MEDITERRANEAN
*Ship: Norwegian Epic* *Sailing from: Barcelona* *Ports of Call: Naples, Civitavecchia (Rome), Livorno (Florence), Cannes, & Palma Majorca*
Season Interior Ocean View
Prime 510,000 648,000
Value 320,000 490,000


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 13, 2017)

Norwegian Jewel Alaska Cruise is $749-849 pp In prime for interior or $1500-1600 total using Wyndham points you pay the equivalent of $4700.

You would be far far better to rent the points out, buy the cruise and have $3000 spending money.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 14, 2017)

NCL also has the 5 free add ons special that are better than what W is offering.
Free Wifi
Free Unlimited Drinks
Free 3 meal upgraded dining
$50 per port of call credit for shore excursions
3rd and 4th guests stay free.

I just booked NCL Pearl 7 day Alaska cruise for next year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> Norwegian Jewel Alaska Cruise is $749-849 pp In prime for interior or $1500-1600 total using Wyndham points you pay the equivalent of $4700.
> 
> You would be far far better to rent the points out, buy the cruise and have $3000 spending money.


You cant rent wyndham points


----------



## Avislo (Dec 14, 2017)

Whether it is permitted under the rules or not there are points managers and others that rent point and/or make reservations that are then rented.  Same difference.

Going the other direction, a owner can rent point under some circumstances.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Whether it is permitted under the rules or not there are points managers and others that rent point and/or make reservations that are then rented.  Same difference.
> 
> Going the other direction, a owner can rent point under some circumstances.



It’s not the same

Yes we can rent reservations. And we can rent points from Wyndham, but one owner can’t rent their points to another

You are quite right though about the points managers. Theee are still some of them working and probably some new ones trying to make a living under the new rules


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> You cant rent wyndham points


I meant that many points in reservations not the points themselves.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 14, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> NCL also has the 5 free add ons special that are better than what W is offering.
> Free Wifi
> Free Unlimited Drinks
> Free 3 meal upgraded dining
> ...


So was this a points transaction? If so, how many, and what is the MF on this number? Did it take additional cash? How about port charges and taxes (additional)? What cabin category? Do you get to choose your cabin or is it assigned on check-in?

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Dec 14, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> I meant that many points in reservations not the points themselves.


Perhaps im being too picky .  I know what you mean but I I thought it could be mis-understood by some here.  Worldmark, for example does allow for owner to owner transfer of credits


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 14, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> So was this a points transaction? If so, how many, and what is the MF on this number? Did it take additional cash? How about port charges and taxes (additional)? What cabin category? Do you get to choose your cabin or is it assigned on check-in?
> 
> Jim



I was following Railman’s comment about just using cash, probably should have quoted to avoid confusion.

I paid cash for a balcony cabin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 14, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I was following Railman’s comment about just using cash, probably should have quoted to avoid confusion.
> 
> I paid cash for a balcony cabin.


Thanks. I was just curious about the points exchange for a cruise. Every other similar 'deal' has proven to be not so great in dollars and cents.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 15, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> .....
> 
> I just booked NCL Pearl 7 day Alaska cruise for next year.



I took that cruise _on that ship_ several years ago. Interior cabin with my (usual) nephew as my cabin mate. 

Enjoyed it .. we did the train ride (interesting but not cheap) up the the glacier. Enjoyed the funicular ride at the one stop ... with my nephew. Yes, he was into trains but I did not need another coffee mug or tee shirt.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 15, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I took that cruise _on that ship_ several years ago. Interior cabin with my (usual) nephew as my cabin mate.
> 
> Enjoyed it .. we did the train ride (interesting but not cheap) up the the glacier. Enjoyed the funicular ride at the one stop ... with my nephew. Yes, he was into trains but I did not need another coffee mug or tee shirt.



Thats one of the excursions we are considering.  There is a new bigger ship, the Bliss, coming online next year but we like the smaller Pearl class.  We took the Sky to Cuba this past May, glad we did before all this new travel restriction nonsense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 18, 2017)

erniecrews said:


> Points required are per person based on double occupancy. Where available, third and fourth persons may be added in the same cabin for additional points.
> Cabin accommodations, ocean transport, all meals on board and ship entertainment are included in the quoted rates.
> One Reservation Transaction will be charged for each cruise.
> Cancellations may be subject to penalties in accordance with the cruise line selected.
> ...



I have a question, above it states:  Points required are per person based on double occupancy.
So, does that mean the points amounts listed above have to be MULTIPLIED BY 2 TO COVER 2 PASSENGERS?  Or does the point values listed above already cover the first 2 people (and only a 3rd & 4th person would be additional points)?


----------



## learnalot (Dec 18, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> I have a question, above it states:  Points required are per person based on double occupancy.
> So, does that mean the points amounts listed above have to be MULTIPLIED BY 2 TO COVER 2 PASSENGERS?  Or does the point values listed above already cover the first 2 people (and only a 3rd & 4th person would be additional points)?



I understand "points required are per person" to mean that you must multiply the number by two.  I believe the dollar equivalent price Railman gave was based on the number of points times two people.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 18, 2017)

erniecrews said:


> <snip>
> 
> *Ship: Norwegian Breakaway* *Sailing from: New York* *Ports of Call: Orlando, Great Stirrup Cay & Nassau*
> Season Interior Ocean View
> ...



I'd like to see how that port call in Orlando works out.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 18, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I'd like to see how that port call in Orlando works out.



On further review . . . . 

They really mean Port Canaveral!  Why not say so?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2017)

chapjim said:


> I'd like to see how that port call in Orlando works out.


You'll see other cruise ships stopping at Rome (not Civitavecchia) or Florence (Livorno) or London (Southampton) or Paris (Le Havre). I guess passengers are expected to check (or know) that some destinations are NOT seaports.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 18, 2017)

Good gosh, it is TIMES 2??!!  Potentially nearly A MILLION points for 2 people to go on a 7 day cruise (obviously depending on which cruise they pick, ex: if it's 470,000 for 1 person...).  That is CRAZY!   No wonder why everyone says the conversion isn't worth it.
Perhaps these Cruise Lines should start some type of timeshare buy in or something like that.  Or maybe that is an evil thought, that will be the next big thing and they will figure out some crazy way to do it but it won't benefit anyone.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> Perhaps these Cruise Lines should start some type of timeshare buy in or something like that.  Or maybe that is an evil thought, that will be the next big thing and they will figure out some crazy way to do it but it won't benefit anyone.


I have thought that a cruise ship would make a pretty good 'assisted living' facility for seniors who don't need extensive medication management. There is a doc on board, as many meals as anyone could want. Unlimited room service, a cabin steward to make the bed every day, laundry service, entertainment, exercise equipment, etc, etc. And if one doesn't need a top-shelf suite, say an 'ocean view (code for a window)' cabin, the cost can be a good bit less than an assisted living facility ashore- figuring in back-to-back discounts and frequent cruiser perks. One could buy a medical evacuation insurance plan- those are very reasonable- that would bring you home should your condition deteriorate to the point you could no longer be cared for on the ship or a port-of-call.

I don't know that it's the 'next big thing', but might be worth a glance for some people.

Jim


----------



## north (Dec 18, 2017)

If money is not an obstacle, you can buy a residence on board The World for $2-15 million.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/domini...xury-residential-ship-the-world/#425fb8d8edb4


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 19, 2017)

north said:


> If money is not an obstacle, you can buy a residence on board The World for $2-15 million.
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/domini...xury-residential-ship-the-world/#425fb8d8edb4


I'd be dead in a year.  My ankles swell up as I walk onto the boat.  And, I gain 2lbs/day while on a cruise.  If I lived on a boat, I'd have to make some serious lifestyle changes.  And, yes, using points for a cruise is not wise.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 19, 2017)

I think the (vague) info mentioned at the update was a classic case of Wyndham sales half-truths & stories.


----------



## Braindead (Dec 19, 2017)

I attended an update last week. Sales pitch said cruises in the past have been a bad usage of points. Also stated the points needed for cruises is going down in 2018.  Truth or fiction only time will tell


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey, that sounds good!  Now I am not questioning what I heard quite as much.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 20, 2017)

The OP examples only listed interior  ocean view staterooms, do they have staterooms with balconies?
What is the true cost per point to book a cruise?

What is the dollar cost of a cruise per person, if you book directly with the cruise line compared to booking the same cruise using your points?

Looks like if you book directly with the cruise line,  you can received the same perks as booking with points.

Which is the better deal?


----------



## bendadin (Dec 20, 2017)

Railman83 said:


> Norwegian Jewel Alaska Cruise is $749-849 pp In prime for interior or $1500-1600 total using Wyndham points you pay the equivalent of $4700.
> 
> You would be far far better to rent the points out, buy the cruise and have $3000 spending money.



I see the Jewel for $649 in August, $699 in June when using outside sources.


----------



## rongina (Dec 23, 2017)

We’ve taken multiple cruises on NCL using Wyndham points.  The best way to get the Dollar = Wyndham Point equivalent is to go onto NCL’s website and create a draft / dummy reservation and select the cruise, departure date, precise cabin location, so that you get the full dollar cost of the cruise which includes the NCL service charges on any “free promotions”.  Additionally it will show the NCL Port fees & taxes.  

With this information you then contact Wyndham regarding Cruises which are only open Monday - Friday and get the points needed to book the reservation.  The Wyndham points will only go for the Cruise cost.  The cost associated with the “free promotions” and NCL Port fees & taxes you’ll be paying on a credit card at the time Wyndham actually books the reservation.  

Wyndham will send you an email after they confirm and hold a tentative reservation with the number of points required and amount that will be required to pay on a Credit Card to book the reservation.  This process will take about a day.

Sometimes the Wyndham Agent is able to provide a rough idea of points for the particular cruise depending on Stateroom, (ie Inside, Window, Balcony, mini-Suite, etc.

Cruising takes a lot of points, but at least is an additional option.  The Wyndham - NCL partnership has result in additional freebies that you will receive that ordinarily you’d only be able to receive from NCL if you were Latitude Gold Status (NCL’s frequent cruising program).  

Hope this helps!


----------

